
Ask HN: How do you keep track of comments in HN? - tirumaraiselvan
Whenever I reply to a thread, I don&#x27;t have any way of getting notified if a reply is made to my comment. How do you keep track of conversations that are pending in HN?
======
jakub_g
When you click `threads` link on top of HN, it will open all your comments,
and display subcomments if any.

If you put lots of comments and expect instant notifs this is obviously not
perfect, but there's nothing better built-in.

------
snazz
There’s an API[0]. If no one else has done so already, you could write your
own notification system.

0: [https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

